# ASUS P6T Deluxe V2 / i7-920  - ASUS ROG Strix Radeon RX 570 OC 8GB able to run?



## busfahrer09 (Apr 3, 2020)

Hello Forum 

As you can probably guess from reading the title I'm kinda old with even older hardware but due to the worldwide corona lockdowns I went back into gaming - but it lags... :/

So I ordered the above mentioned GPU thinking, comparing, arguing with myself over numbers idk what they mean that the MB could MAYBE still run some newer GPUs?

How wrong am I? 

Any suggestions I should rather aim for? Only thing I need are two DVIs, basically... 

Thanks for reading, stay healthy and safe out there.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Apr 3, 2020)

My advice to you first is to get yourself some of the cheap 6 core Xeons for 1366 socket and OC on that board they easy can hit 4+Ghz and don't you worry yes your platform is still capable to "run" modern GPU's just make sure to update your bios first..........


----------



## Regeneration (Apr 3, 2020)

RX 570 should work just fine on X58.


----------



## hat (Apr 3, 2020)

It will be fine with a healthy OC on that 920. If you're not happy with the performance, try a cheap 6 core xeon as others have suggested.


----------



## busfahrer09 (Apr 3, 2020)

so you're both smarter than the Asus support and devs in Taiwan, that's what I needed today. 



Zyll Goliath said:


> My advice to you first is to get yourself some of the cheap 6 core Xeons for 1366 socket and OC on that board they easy can hit 4+Ghz and don't you worry yes your platform is still capable to "run" modern GPU's just make sure to update your bios first..........



do you mean the CPU could be a bottleneck? or should this whole system vibe just fine? Is there any maxPerformance GPU-line you can call from the top of your head? I compared alot with this AMAZING tool on this site and paid 149€ what seems absolutely reasonable... But if I can get more out of DOOM Eternal I'd rather spend 100€ more 



hat said:


> It will be fine with a healthy OC on that 920. If you're not happy with the performance, try a cheap 6 core xeon as others have suggested.


the asus tool I used for that is somehow not available anymore under W10 #sadface


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Apr 3, 2020)

busfahrer09 said:


> so you're both smarter than the Asus support and devs in Taiwan, that's what I needed today.
> 
> 
> 
> do you mean the CPU could be a bottleneck? or should this whole system vibe just fine? Is there any maxPerformance GPU-line you can call from the top of your head? I compared alot with this AMAZING tool on this site and paid 149€ what seems absolutely reasonable... But if I can get more out of DOOM Eternal I'd rather spend 100€ more


Well...yes for 10$-30$ you can get some of those 6c/12t Xeons they are 32nm CPU's(yours I7 920 is 45nm)they OC much better consume less power and even today when they are OC properly they are still very capable.....and yes I know what I am talking I own X58 before those"Westmere" Xeons are awesome CPU's......And don't you worry yours Asus P6t Deluxe with updated bios should work just fine with Xeons....


----------



## Regeneration (Apr 3, 2020)

X58 was HEDT (high-end desktop) platform, there are people still using it on this forum. As Zyll Goliath suggested, you should upgrade the i7-920 to a cheap sixcore W3680 / X5680 from eBay.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Apr 3, 2020)

Regeneration said:


> X58 was HDET (high-end desktop) platform, there are people still using it on this forum. As Zyll Goliath suggested, you should upgrade the i7-920 to a cheap sixcore W3680 / X5680 from eBay.


Sure he can go even with:X5650,X5660,X5670,X5675......for less money and OC them...heck back then I get myself the cheapest 6core @E5645 and OC all the way up to 4,2Ghz.....As long as he knows what is he doing that is what is important.....


----------



## busfahrer09 (Apr 3, 2020)

So I should go for an X5670 for 30 bucks? That's what you're both suggesting? I won't touch that thing from the moment the cooler is on it, I just wanna have a nice performance boost... I regret not buying the rx580 now :/ How high can I can go with the GPU? 


Yeah, I've seen somebody using a RX Vega something on it which gave me hope and why I opened that thread in the first place... But I thought there must be some witchcraft going on.


----------



## sepheronx (Apr 3, 2020)

Yes.  It is a great processor.  I have the W3680 in my T3500 and was able to get it to 4.1GHZ.  It is a solid system tbh.  That RX 570 will run just fine in that system.


----------



## basco (Apr 3, 2020)

Herr busfahrer09
what games do ya play?
and these xeons are all good suggestions but i think you want\need a new graphiccard or am i wrong? i would go the rx580 route(just 20 euros more) or something equivalent from nvidia

which one do ya have now?

every graphiccard should work in your motherboard-they should be backwards compatible.

plz fill out your system specs so we can help better


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Apr 3, 2020)

busfahrer09 said:


> So I should go for an X5670 for 30 bucks? That's what you're both suggesting? I won't touch that thing from the moment the cooler is on it, I just wanna have a nice performance boost... I regret not buying the rx580 now :/ How high can I can go with the GPU?
> 
> 
> Yeah, I've seen somebody using a RX Vega something on it which gave me hope and why I opened that thread in the first place... But I thought there must be some witchcraft going on.


Just make sure to UPDATE your mobo bios first before you insert that Xeon otherwise it won't boot at all......Well I pushed Rx 480 and GTX 970 to the MAX with my Xeon and yes those Xeons can manage GPU's HIGH as Vega 56/64 or GTX 1070/1080 without bottlenecking or maybe just a bit of choke BUT only IF they are properly overclocked(4,2Ghz-4,5Ghz) otherwise they will choke by how much that will depends from their stocked speed/slower speed bigger choke=less performance-logic.....


----------



## busfahrer09 (Apr 3, 2020)

basco said:


> Herr busfahrer09
> what games do ya play?
> and these xeons are all good suggestions but i think you want\need a new graphiccard or am i wrong? i would go the rx580 route(just 20 euros more) or something equivalent from nvidia
> 
> ...


I wanna play the new DOOM basically, PoE and League are laggy af this season but I don't know why... just huge framedrops. 

Apparently this MB can even after a whole decade suck every pixel out of the GPUs, I'm superhappy I spent some money back then and probably look for something better now.


specs filled out afaik


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Apr 3, 2020)

busfahrer09 said:


> I wanna play the new DOOM basically, PoE and League are laggy af this season but I don't know why... just huge framedrops.
> 
> Apparently this MB can even after a whole decade suck every pixel out of the GPUs, I'm superhappy I spent some money back then and probably look for something better now.
> 
> ...


Well IF your board working properly then Xeon in combo with RX 570 will give you 60+FPS in 1080p(Ultra settings)easily in Doom Eternal....One more thing make sure to have enough RAM and SSD....my suggestion is at least 12gb and If I could recommend I will go with 16gb-24gb......I personally have 30Gb back then in my X58 platform in all 6 memory slots(3x8+3x2) and it worked like a charm........


----------



## busfahrer09 (Apr 3, 2020)

ok, then I'll rather spend another 100€ for the cpu and I try to find another 6gb of the same I already have (I have to, right?)... That will be more than enough til the next Elder Scrolls comes out and then I'll go uberhardcore anyway for a new system.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Apr 3, 2020)

busfahrer09 said:


> ok, then I'll rather spend another 100€ for the cpu and I try to find another 6gb of the same I already have (I have to, right?)... That will be more than enough til the next Elder Scrolls comes out and then I'll go uberhardcore anyway for a new system.


Dude you don't need to spend 100€ for the CPU just find some of those Xeons:X5650,X5660,X5670,X5675,X5680 ALL of those CPU's are basically the SAME the difference is ONLY their stocked speed and their multiplier(higher multiplier easier to OC)..... I bet that you can find some of them for 10$-30$.....Even the most expensive of those it will still need to be overclocked in the bios so I hope that you know a bit what are you doing If you don't you should go and read some of the tutorials and watch videos on the net before you go in this adventure....GL


----------



## busfahrer09 (Apr 3, 2020)

ok, thanks mate. I'll report next week how it's working out. 100€ I meant ram and cpu combined though, who knows who's selling this old shit lol


----------



## Tomgang (Apr 3, 2020)

I agree with the others. I have come from where you are now. I upgradet from a I7 920 OC to 4 GHz and 2x GTX 970 In SLI to a 6 core I7 980X oc to 4.4 GHz on all cores and a GTX 1080 TI. Trust me the upgrade to 6 cores oc to 4 GHz+ is the best thing i dit back then and with 6 core xeons being as cheap they are now, there is really no reason not to do it. Also your old I7 920 can still bring back a little of the money you spend on a Xeon.

Infact if you are bored from being home maybe in these Covid-19 times and maybe want to burn some money. Here is a little project idea, you cut do with your old setup. I al ready dit it and i am so happy with it.

Replace your I7 920 with a 6 core Xeon like Xeon X5650 or better or if you want to play with unlocket multiplier there are Xeon W3680/W3690. Those are rebranded I7 980X/990X basicly and OC the the crap out of them. 6 core Xeons is godt for over 4 GHz all core oc. If you have a really good aircooler like my own Noctua NH-D14 these old chips can be pushed to 4.4 Ghz or better depending on how good a silicone the chip has.
If you only have 6 GB ram, upgrade to 12 GB ram 1600 MHz or better and remember X58 runs triple channel. Just in case. That Means you shut use 3 or 6 stick of memory. Have seen people only running dual channel and by that lose performance.
I dont know if AMD cards runs on X58, but i can say for sure Nvidia 1000 series cards AKA pascal cards like GTX 1070 and 1080 works flawless. I think there never RTX works as well. But i will reccomend to stick with a used GTX 1080 at most. that will be perfect for some 1080P gaming. I use a GTX 1080 TI because i game in 1600P or 4K when possible.
A little fun fact, if interested. You have a Asus motherboard. That means you have the possibility to run a M.2 NVMe SSD as a boot drive in your system to speed up your pc if interested. What to try it out, you will need a Samsung 950 PRO with 256 GB or 512 GB and a M.2 to PCIe X4 adaptor. I have one running in my own X58 setup and it is a blast to have. Even throw i had a SSD to sata before, i have no regrets taken the steps to a NVMe SSD. just remember only Samsung 950 PRO will work out of boks thanks to its legacy mode, no other NVMe ssd have as i know of.

My system as it is now and before.

I7 920



http://imgur.com/a/WqD1iHK


I7 980X setup.



http://imgur.com/a/uHjbbMg


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Apr 3, 2020)

busfahrer09 said:


> ok, thanks mate. I'll report next week how it's working out. 100€ I meant ram and cpu combined though, who knows who's selling this old shit lol


They are still plenty of those old servers CPU's around you going to find them easily,the good X58 motherboard is the problem to find not the CPU.....yeah get the(nonECC)RAM as much as you can and make sure to work in TRIPLE CHANNEL....so same speed in three/six slots....


----------



## basco (Apr 3, 2020)

darf ich fragen wo du herkommst busfahrer? -nur weil ich viel hardware herumliegen habe frage ich.

can i ask where ya come from? -i just ask because i have a lot of hardware laying around


----------



## phill (Apr 3, 2020)

Tomgang said:


> I agree with the others. I have come from where you are now. I upgradet from a I7 920 OC to 4 GHz and 2x GTX 970 In SLI to a 6 core I7 980X oc to 4.4 GHz on all cores and a GTX 1080 TI. Trust me the upgrade to 6 cores oc to 4 GHz+ is the best thing i dit back then and with 6 core xeons being as cheap they are now, there is really no reason not to do it. Also your old I7 920 can still bring back a little of the money you spend on a Xeon.
> 
> Infact if you are bored from being home maybe in these Covid-19 times and maybe want to burn some money. Here is a little project idea, you cut do with your old setup. I al ready dit it and i am so happy with it.
> 
> ...


I'm sure you could have got that 920 a bit higher @Tomgang   i7 920 CB R15

But yes agree there's plenty of life in these systems and would definitely recommend a Xeon over a 920/980X which is more or less the same...  The Xeon will handle more RAM as well which is definitely a bonus as when I tried 12GB with my 920, it caused no end of issues and problems... I was definitely not close to getting the same clock speed from the 920 as with 6GB...


----------



## Tomgang (Apr 3, 2020)

phill said:


> I'm sure you could have got that 920 a bit higher @Tomgang   i7 920 CB R15
> 
> But yes agree there's plenty of life in these systems and would definitely recommend a Xeon over a 920/980X which is more or less the same...  The Xeon will handle more RAM as well which is definitely a bonus as when I tried 12GB with my 920, it caused no end of issues and problems... I was definitely not close to getting the same clock speed from the 920 as with 6GB...



Yeah i cut for sure have gotten more out of it with a better cooler. At the time my cpu cooler whas not the best. First with I7 980X where i get the Noctua NH-D14 with it i got a good cooler there cut handle high clocks. I7 920 whas only a single tower cooler used and not a twin tower i use now.

In the return i got my I7 980X up to 4.75 GHz on all core on air cooling in R15 stable a cold winter night. score 1103 in R15.


----------



## phill (Apr 3, 2020)

Tomgang said:


> Yeah i cut for sure have gotten more out of it with a better cooler. At the time my cpu cooler whas not the best. First with I7 980X where i get the Noctua NH-D14 with it i got a good cooler there cut handle high clocks. I7 920 whas only a single tower cooler used and not a twin tower i use now.
> 
> In the return i got my I7 980X up to 4.75 GHz on all core on air cooling in R15 stable a cold winter night. score 1103 in R15.


What a beaut she is sir!!     Sadly my EVGA boards are the revision 1.0's as I bought them as soon as they where released, they won't take the Xeon's without the physical modification done to the board, which is why I've kinda side stepped and gone for Gigabyte boards which I'm not as big a fan off, but they work with the Xeon's from the box   Makes life a little easier  

My 920 was under water most of it's life, it did a brief time under Phase cooling which is was hitting about 5.10GHz around 1.45 to 1.5vcore which I thought was nothing but amazing   I was definitely lucky to have some very good overclocking 920's


----------



## Tomgang (Apr 3, 2020)

phill said:


> What a beaut she is sir!!     Sadly my EVGA boards are the revision 1.0's as I bought them as soon as they where released, they won't take the Xeon's without the physical modification done to the board, which is why I've kinda side stepped and gone for Gigabyte boards which I'm not as big a fan off, but they work with the Xeon's from the box   Makes life a little easier
> 
> My 920 was under water most of it's life, it did a brief time under Phase cooling which is was hitting about 5.10GHz around 1.45 to 1.5vcore which I thought was nothing but amazing   I was definitely lucky to have some very good overclocking 920's



Yeah i cant say I7 980X or the two Asus X58 i have tried out has dissapointed in any way. It has just worked flawless from day one. Cant say about other X58 boards as i have only had asus and i have been fairly happy with that. Boards has been stable up til now and still works great and CPU even after serious beating with 1.55 volts and running very hot, this cpu just keeps on going. No sighs of degradation. X58 hardware has been a very nice to play with for sure.

5.1 Ghz at only 1.45 volt, that must have been a good cpu. You won the silicon lottery with that one.

A few more benchmark with CPU above 4.7 GHz to show it really is stable at those clocks.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Apr 3, 2020)

If you want to save even more a X5650 is a great bargain CPU

I had one clocked at 4.6GHz on the same motherboard along with a RX 470 with no issues. Performed great; kinda wish i still had it.


----------



## jlewis02 (Apr 3, 2020)

Will play doom just fine but I would get more memory.
I had 6gb and it lagged in a lot of games got 6 more gb and the lag went away.


----------



## busfahrer09 (Apr 4, 2020)

Tomgang said:


> I agree with the others. I have come from where you are now. I upgradet from a I7 920 OC to 4 GHz and 2x GTX 970 In SLI to a 6 core I7 980X oc to 4.4 GHz on all cores and a GTX 1080 TI. Trust me the upgrade to 6 cores oc to 4 GHz+ is the best thing i dit back then and with 6 core xeons being as cheap they are now, there is really no reason not to do it. Also your old I7 920 can still bring back a little of the money you spend on a Xeon.
> 
> Infact if you are bored from being home maybe in these Covid-19 times and maybe want to burn some money. Here is a little project idea, you cut do with your old setup. I al ready dit it and i am so happy with it.
> 
> ...


wow, thanks mate. I already planned to buy another SSD for the games then, could you link me the correct M.2 to PCIe X4 adaptor or can I buy anything. I'll definitely gonna do this!




basco said:


> darf ich fragen wo du herkommst busfahrer? -nur weil ich viel hardware herumliegen habe frage ich.


Nbg, GER 



Regarding the memory, I must buy RAM with the same speed and stuff right?

That's what cpuz is giving me


> Memory Type            DDR3
> Memory Size            6 GBytes
> Channels            Triple
> Memory Frequency        534.5 MHz (2:8)
> ...




How do I know if these newer components work out, are they gonna downgrade themselves to speed up in the same speed?


----------



## king of swag187 (Apr 4, 2020)

Good god why are you still on a i7 920 when you can get literally any Xeon for around a 1/4 of the cost of a 570


----------



## busfahrer09 (Apr 4, 2020)

never crossed my mind cause it's the only cpu that board supports - according to the asus HP.



Tomgang said:


> A little fun fact, if interested. You have a Asus motherboard. That means you have the possibility to run a M.2 NVMe SSD as a boot drive in your system to speed up your pc if interested. What to try it out, you will need a Samsung 950 PRO with 256 GB or 512 GB and a M.2 to PCIe X4 adaptor. I have one running in my own X58 setup and it is a blast to have. Even throw i had a SSD to sata before, i have no regrets taken the steps to a NVMe SSD. just remember only Samsung 950 PRO will work out of boks thanks to its legacy mode, no other NVMe ssd have as i know of.
> 
> My system as it is now and before.
> 
> ...


I just bought that, found it on ebay for 55€ what looked like a bargain. Will take roundabout three weeks, maybe I need your help then. 

only downside, coming from: 
518031 SHENZHEN


----------



## basco (Apr 4, 2020)

i tried to find out if your motherboard does support xeons but did not find anything: i know gigabyte + asrock do support them

maybe someone with more knowledge about xeons + socket 1366 can answer that plz?


----------



## oinkypig (Apr 4, 2020)

I also started with the i7 920 x58 before moving up to the 32nm refresh. Had both C0 and D0 stepping revisions for the i7 920. They maxed out at 4.2Ghz and 4.4Ghz before i managed to get an x5675.
Heres my dsktop- X5675 on asus p6t deluxe v1 @ 4.6Ghz daily, It run fine at 4.8Ghz for the majority of its lifetime at 1.45v or more and benched at 5 gigahertz. It managed a CNE15 of 1102pts and CNE11.5 of around 12.25pts
stable 4.6/4.8Ghz settings
*FSB*-200/209
*CPU multi*-23x
*CPU voltage* 1.4375/1.4825v
*QPI voltage* - 1.35
*PLL voltage* - 1.90v
*Dram Voltage*- 1.65v
*Dram frequency*- dual-channel 2x8Gb G skill trident X ddr2400 @ *ddr2095Mhz 10-9-10-20 1T*

The *x5650,x5660x5670x5675x5680,5690* are multiplieR locked chips- all hit the daily-overclock limit of 4.8Ghz typically, do a search on hwbot for scoring
if i remember the multiplier max out at *20x,21x,22x,23x,24x,25x* respectively
The difference is the available Multiplier settings. The 980x and 990x x58 cpu have an unlocked multiplier
Higher multipliers offer more options for Setting Ram frequencies if you run a cpu overclock

I wouldn't settle for anything less than x5675 But if you can find a good 980x or 990x those would be the best and more stable cpu
x5675 - $15
x5680 - $20
x5690 - ~100
980/990x->$100-130

IF you need an aftermarket cooler with fans. Look into AIO self contained water-coolers Corsair's H105 or H110, Most major brands make them. Easier-setup than decorating with an aluminum block


----------



## basco (Apr 4, 2020)

this is asus p6t on normal bios?? mr. oinkypig


----------



## oinkypig (Apr 4, 2020)

yes, v1 had additional two sata/sas ports that they got rid of in v2 SAME bios setup as well. Ive done all the homework. gigabyte is worst board manufacturer for x58, lots of no post with xeon chips besides the assassins series boards.


----------



## busfahrer09 (Apr 4, 2020)

just put in the gpu, switching on the power supply the PC made a clearly hearable 'ZZIM' and I prepared to commit suicide - my PC NEVER made that kind of sound but apparently Asus thinks it's a good idea to build shit like that into their products. I was 99% sure something went into smoke here, power supply or even mainboard...

so far drivers are installing and nothing is on fire 

So, that's borderline amazing rn and I'm angry my lazy ass didn't do that earlier...
Highest setting possible, only when I try to put Texture Detail to 'High' from 'Medium' the screen kinda blacks out and the game disc's, kinda strange but okay. Maybe the CPU actually can't handle that 

Next week I'm gonna get behind this xeon chip and RAM. Thanks a lot for all the recommendations so far!


----------



## unclewebb (Apr 4, 2020)

Here is my vote for the Xeon W3670.  






It was all good for a 5 GHz suicide run too.  Just add lots of voltage.  At $30 bucks, who cares if it goes pop!


----------



## Tomgang (Apr 4, 2020)

busfahrer09 said:


> wow, thanks mate. I already planned to buy another SSD for the games then, could you link me the correct M.2 to PCIe X4 adaptor or can I buy anything. I'll definitely gonna do this!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are very welcome. Just so we are clear, only buy M.2 SSD because you want to boot from it. If its only for games, just get a regular sata SSD. M.2 SSD dont really boost your game load time that much.
So you want M.2 NVMe SSD. Here is a few advices then.

1. Sata controller on motherboard needs to be set to AHCI. Raid or IDE will not work. So if you have a raid setup now, you will have to give up on that.
2. At first windows install, you might need to unplug all other drives than M.2 SSD. I had to do it my self, else the system would not boot the first time.
3. Use Windows 10. Its the most easy to use and get it to work with and if you still use Windows 7 you are not getting updates any more any way and it is much more complicated to get it to work as Windows 7 dosent have native support NVMe SSD. I don´t know with windows 8 how that works. I dont know if it will work other OS like Linux. Do a clean install no matter what. Also since you are doing many hardware changes any way, a clean install is a good idea any way. That can save you from trouble later.
4. When you get it up and running. If you make speed test/bechmark on the SSD. Dont be surprized or angry because you dont get the claimed speed of the SSD. You are limit by PCIe gen 2 to around max 1700 MB/s read/ride speed.
5. Before you swap CPU, tjeck up on bios version on motherboard. Cause you need a version that has support for 6 core CPU. So if you are on an older version that only support the 4 core cpu. Then an update is needed, else a 6 core xeon will not work in your motherboard.

So with that on place. You can use any M.2 to PCIe adaptor as long it runs X4. But i do reccomend you to get one that has a passive heatsink to put on the CPU. M.2 NVMe SSD can be very toasted when loaded hard and dont have suficient cooling. In the worst case it will throttle down and also hot running hardware will die sooner. I am using this adaptor that has a passive heatsink.






						kryoM.2 PCIe 3.0/4.0 x4 Adapter für M.2 NGFF PCIe SSD, M-Key mit Passivkühler
					

kryoM.2 PCIe 3.0/4.0 x4 Adapter für M.2 NGFF PCIe SSD, M-Key mit Passivkühler: Der kryoM.2 ist ein PCIe 4x Adapter für M.2/M-Key NGFF PCIe SSD und ist kompatibel zu den Baugrößen 2280, 2260 und 2242. Der Adapter nutzt eine Multilayer-Platine mit Goldoberfläche deren einzelne Layer thermisch...




					shop.aquacomputer.de
				




Just be clear. This is the SSD you need.








						Hukommelse og lagerplads - Bærbar SSD, hukommelseskort og mere | Samsung Danmark
					

Oplev hele sortimentet af hukommelses- og lagringsprodukter hos Samsung Danmark. Sammenlign modeller efter pris og funktioner, der er vigtige for dig.




					www.samsung.com
				




You might also want to go throw my old thread and read. There are some good advice among the posted answers.








						M.2 SSD on old X58 system with M.2 PCI adaptor. Can it work?
					

I might have gotten a great idea, but im not sure if it will work out.  The idea is to get a SAMSUNG 960 EVO M.2 250GB SSD and a Aqua Computer kryo PCIe 3.0 x4 adapter for M.2 NGFF PCIe SSD.  But here comes the questions.  1. This pci adaptor is a stated for PCI express 3 X4 , but i only have...




					www.techpowerup.com
				




My system booting with M.2 SSD. Be in mind this is a fresh install with out much installed yet at the time. So generelly boot time will be a bit slower as you install more and more have to start up at boot. But all in all, its a blast to have system that can boot fast. Seconds video i dit some tweaks.


----------



## busfahrer09 (Apr 4, 2020)

Spoiler










that's the one, seems to be the same. If they send me some different S/N crap they can f themselves cause I paid with paypal...

Oh, I actually thought gaming gonna be much quicker here, that's a bummer. :/ but I can just switch boot-SSD to my new gaming SSD and take the new one for work and university stuff, should be much more enjoyable and 55€ looked good to me.


----------



## Tomgang (Apr 4, 2020)

busfahrer09 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah that is the correct SSD. You never know with any thing from china about it is legit or not. It can just as well be a rebranded cheap crap. A cheap SSD with a new label or something like that.

NVMe SSD might save you 1 or 2 seconds of load time in games over a sata SSD. NVMe has it´s force as a OS drive, gaming not so much.


----------



## stuartb04 (Apr 4, 2020)

My P6t board with an x5650 @ 4.0ghz paired with a gtx 1080 still does really well even with todays games. just needed to update the bios for the cpu. 

Doom Eternal plays like a dream aswell as its really well optimized. 

Happy with the system that these guys on here pretty much helped me build.


----------



## Grog6 (Apr 4, 2020)

I have an Asus P6TD Deluxe with a X5670 in it; it was a nice upgrade from the 920.

It runs even cooler at 4.4GHz than the 920 at stock speed; I've got it on a thermalright tower, and it hits ~73C at full load. 
At 4.4GHz.


----------



## busfahrer09 (Apr 6, 2020)

Tomgang said:


> Yeah that is the correct SSD. You never know with any thing from china about it is legit or not. It can just as well be a rebranded cheap crap. A cheap SSD with a new label or something like that.
> 
> NVMe SSD might save you 1 or 2 seconds of load time in games over a sata SSD. NVMe has it´s force as a OS drive, gaming not so much.


when it helps me to get the 0.2s advantage prevented so far by unexpected lags or framedrops in teamfights or poe instances I'm perfectly fine with the 55€ spending... But yeah, should have asked first if it's useful for gaming but on the other hand it was the last one available and still it's comparable cheap to normal SSDs


----------



## Tomgang (Apr 6, 2020)

busfahrer09 said:


> when it helps me to get the 0.2s advantage prevented so far by unexpected lags or framedrops in teamfights or poe instances I'm perfectly fine with the 55€ spending... But yeah, should have asked first if it's useful for gaming but on the other hand it was the last one available and still it's comparable cheap to normal SSDs



950 pro is cheap because it's old and is one of the early m.2 nvme SSD.

About lag, is just as well impacted by CPU/GPU.

I can say that some new games I get lag if settings are to hard on the old cpu, but we are also talking about some of the most demanding games like metro 2033. I run my games from a cheap sata SSD 2 TB. Working great for me. My 950 PRO is solely used as OS drive.

But all in all X58 has served me more and better than I could ever imagine back then I got it. It has been an amazing long lived platform and stayed relevant for so long.


----------



## busfahrer09 (Apr 22, 2020)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Well IF your board working properly then Xeon in combo with RX 570 will give you 60+FPS in 1080p(Ultra settings)easily in Doom Eternal....One more thing make sure to have enough RAM and SSD....my suggestion is at least 12gb and If I could recommend I will go with 16gb-24gb......*I personally have 30Gb back then in my X58 platform in all 6 memory slots(3x8+3x2) and it worked like a charm........*


It's me again 
I just re-read the thread cause I'm about to buy the rest of the components this weekend and I wonder if you could elaborate that point, it sounds like you bought different RAM of different producers? Did you just check they're running  the same speed? Or should I just dump the old one and go for a 3x6GB package or something similiar?


So I'm thinking right now  Xeon W3680 or Xeon X5680 might be the way to go, according to them it looks like 


Supported memory:DDR3-800 / DDR3-1066 / *DDR3-1333*

is the only one fitting into the system. First arising question here is 'Can I take used, no-name RAM without the fancy design or do these branded components do any better?'

The price differential is too severe imo, 1GB/~5€ which seems kinda ridiculous for some colorful branding... I'm gonna search the forum later regarding that but maybe someone can give a quick answer here... It must be explicitly called 'Triple Channel Ram DDR3' right, 4 bars where I only use 3 of them isn't the right thing?


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 22, 2020)

mem needs to have same matched speed and timings
Preferably from same manafacture for stability


----------



## basco (Apr 22, 2020)

i would buy used 3x2gb and your old ocz or ditch yours and buy 3x4gb. 
no ya dont have to buy special tripple channel or fancy designed ram.
you can buy others too like 1866mhz or 2133mhz or higher and run it at 1333 so no need for i can only use 1333mhz ...... but don´t buy lower then 1333 if thats even possible.

cpu:
for example a xeon 5690 is very similiar to a 990x with unlocked multiplier for easier overclocking but normally xeons are cheaper.

and i think you are not so familiar with overclocking(no offense) so get a cpu with high clocks and six cores from the start so ya can enjoy from 1st moment and overclock it later.

xeon X5680\90   or W3680\90 or 980x\990x are all good choices

just ask here if the price ya get is good


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Apr 22, 2020)

busfahrer09 said:


> It's me again
> I just re-read the thread cause I'm about to buy the rest of the components this weekend and I wonder if you could elaborate that point, it sounds like you bought different RAM of different producers? Did you just check they're running  the same speed? Or should I just dump the old one and go for a 3x6GB package or something similiar?
> 
> 
> ...


Get the memory with the same speed&timings,tho' sometimes it's possible to make it work memory's with different speed but that's gambling and you will need to put manually same timings&speed in bios ....personally I was using DDR3 1333Mhz Kingston that I OC....I am still using the same memory now on my X79 platform......


----------



## MrGRiMv25 (Apr 22, 2020)

All the hex core Xeons listed are solid choices, but if you can find a Xeon W3680/90 for cheap then you'll have the unlocked multiplier to enable you to get even higher clocks.


----------



## busfahrer09 (Apr 22, 2020)

basco said:


> xeon X5680\90   or W3680\90 or 980x\990x are all good choices
> 
> just ask here if the price ya get is good



W3680 prices vary widely, between 42€ for a chinese product or 88€ bought from a german reseller... They literally flood the german ebay marketplace with dozens of their products rn but the shown pictures don't look any good, all these scratches and shit at places where no one should scratch anything tbh...



Spoiler













So I try to get my hands on some 3x4 or 3x6GB RAM first and then I'll go from there and hope to snatch a cpu bargain. This site tells me I need CL7 when I have the choice, with at least 1333MHz except someone tells me something else.


----------



## busfahrer09 (Apr 24, 2020)

I'm kinda confused, 3 or 6 of these bars should work, right? Dual Channel is only referring to the CPUs and '2x4GB' is just... yeah what is it? 




Spoiler


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Apr 24, 2020)

busfahrer09 said:


> I'm kinda confused, 3 or 6 of these bars should work, right? Dual Channel is only referring to the CPUs and '2x4GB' is just... yeah what is it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah they should work fine.....I am just telling you to put 3 or 6 of them because you have triple memory channel on X58 platform....even if memory is label as dual if you put 3 of them in 3 slots(same colour) you will get triple memory channel which is faster&better then dual channel....thats all...you can put 4 of them also but then 3 will work in triple channel and that other one will be in single mode....GL....


----------



## busfahrer09 (Apr 24, 2020)

yeah thanks mate, I bought that and tomorrow are another 8GB up for grabs with the same S/N... So I run 6 bars with 4GB each for less than 70€ when I'm lucky  

another thing, does anybody has a clue where dozens of xeons in China could come from? my guess would be some companies going out of business, crypto server farms? I probably go for the 'safe' route here and take the more expensive ones :/


----------



## oinkypig (May 4, 2020)

In all seriousness the x5650 can do just as much if not everything that the x5690 and i7 990x can. If you want to do insane benchtesting I recommend delliding, remove the ihs, apply liquid metal and direct to die cooling with aio water or air cooler


----------



## busfahrer09 (May 5, 2020)

So, my package now includes the X5675, 24GB Corsair XMS3 RAM, the RX570 8GB and the Samsung SSD+cooling.

~345€

Couldn't put in the CPU so far cause since friday one of my HDDs is not detected anymore by windows but one of these repair tools clearly showed me the data is still there... Need to figure that out first before I can impress anybody with a benchmark


----------



## oinkypig (May 5, 2020)

try using throttlestop to lock the multuipler to 25, since its the x5675. All core load sits at 23x, but disable turbo and power limits can make that go to 25x.


----------

